# Santa Clara police dog stabbed



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

The word on the local news is that the dog, a male gsd named
Aries who had been on the force 7 years, is doing okay
after surgery, but they aren't giving any guarantees. He
got stabbed once in the shoulder, once in the back, and
had one ear "nearly severed".

http://www.nbc11.com/news/15803796/detail.html


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Oh that's sad...I hope the GSD gets through it all safely and gets better soon!


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

Once again the old adage holds true; don't bring a knife to a gun fight. Hopefully the dog will recover. The dog was injured doing what he was trained to do. That possibility is always in the back of the mind of every canine officer. 

DFrost


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I hope all will be OK. That might be a dog from the group I used to train with in CA.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I hope K9 Ares has a full and complete recovery.


----------



## melonyjhsn (Mar 8, 2007)

Hope he’s back on the job soon. Hope the bad guy got charged with assault on an officer.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Mels_KidsHope he’s back on the job soon. Hope the bad guy got charged with assault on an officer.


Since he was killed by police officers, I doubt they charged him with anything. Assault on a police canine however, is not the same as an assault on a human. There is a specific provision in the law (most states) that make it a felony, but the dog is not considered an officer.

DFrost


----------



## melonyjhsn (Mar 8, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: DFrostSince he was killed by police officers, I doubt they charged him with anything.


Missed that part of the story....


----------



## derby98 (Feb 9, 2008)

unfortunate that Aries suffered the injuries he did. That's the danger of the job these wonderful folks do.
Bright side is that this criminal won't be clogging up our court / jail system.


----------



## legend_831 (Apr 19, 2008)

yeah if that was my dog i would be mad to but i wouldnt shot a HUMAN BEING "6" TIMES and then wait about 10 minutes before calling for EMS PERSONAL and then call it a JUSTYFIABLE HOMICIDE! In my personal opion no *** dog's life is more important that of a HUMAN BEING! so the only thing else that i have to say about this topic is **** THE SANTA CLARA POLICE OFFICERS AND THE **** MUT!


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

Why AZiz, you sound a bit miffed. But just to be clear, he wasn't shot because he stabbed the dog, he was shot because he charged the officer with a knife. Now you may think that was a horrible thing to do, but they tried to give this moron a chance by sending the dog in rather than shooting him straight out. That didn't work, the guy was still a moron and acted like a moron acts. Yep, he brought a knife to a gunfight and paid the consequences. I can tell by your post that the truth probably isn't what you want to hear, but there it is. 

DFrost


----------



## Bookwoman (Jul 22, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: R.I.P AZIZ In my personal opion no ****** dog's life is more important that of a HUMAN BEING!


I have to envy you then, for you must know only very nice people. 

And never known any dogs at all.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

will they retire the dog after this?

not that anyone can say for sure, but i mean is it typical in these instances? i'd think to be over 7, he's close to retirement anyhow.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodderwill they retire the dog after this?
> 
> not that anyone can say for sure, but i mean is it typical in these instances? i'd think to be over 7, he's close to retirement anyhow.


What's typical is; the dog would be given time to heal and then evaluated. It's not been my experience that the dog would be automatically retired after an injury. In our program, retirement isn't decided due to age. It's based solely on the dog's ability to perform to the required standards.

DFrost


----------

